# Virenscanner 2011



## icon (25. September 2010)

Von welcher Firma wird euer Virenscanner für nächstes Jahr sein?


----------



## Ezio (25. September 2010)

ESET NOD32 wie immer


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. September 2010)

[x] Kaspersky

Momentan läuft KIS 2011.

Mfg


----------



## nyso (25. September 2010)

Sophos Endpoint Security


----------



## Two-Face (25. September 2010)

[X]_Kaspersky_ 

...


----------



## ForgottenRealm (26. September 2010)

Symantec, wie auch die letzten 2 Jahre.

Kaspersky sperrt mir zuviel und die Oberfläche ist der letzte Mist.


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2010)

[x]Andere

AVG Technologies


----------



## zøtac (26. September 2010)

[x] ich benutze keinen virenscanner
Wenn ich wirklich nen Virus hab nützt der auch nix mehr, dann mach ich einfach mein Sys platt...


----------



## msimpr (26. September 2010)

Avast free


----------



## sanQn (26. September 2010)

[x] Symatec

Hatte bisher gute Erfahrungen, obwohl viele meiner Mitmenschen Synatec Produkte nicht mögen.


----------



## GaAm3r (26. September 2010)

Kaspersky [X]


----------



## ghostadmin (26. September 2010)

Nach wie vor GData.


----------



## Winduser (26. September 2010)

ich bleib bei Avast. schade das das neue Skin so einen anderen Style hat -.-


----------



## r34ln00b (26. September 2010)

Kaspersky, so wie jedes jahr.


----------



## qwerkop23 (26. September 2010)

avast free FTW.

kostenlos, umfangreich , nettes/gutes userforum und sehr gut getestet
siehe da: http://www.av-comparatives.org/images/stories/test/ondret/avc_od_aug2010.pdf


----------



## icon (4. Dezember 2010)

*bump*


----------



## Painkiller (5. Dezember 2010)

[x] G Data

Hab eine Version die 2 Jahre alle Updates beeinhaltet. 

Bis jetzt hatte ich mit GData auch noch keine Probleme.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Dezember 2010)

......Microsoft....

..........Security Essentials..........


----------



## ZeroToxin (5. Dezember 2010)

[X] Symantec

Norton 360 sowieso Norton 2010 haben mir nach nem Desaster mit Kaspersky einiges an Arbeit abgenommen ^^


----------



## Fettmull (5. Dezember 2010)

Ganz klar, Avira AntiVir, die machen jedenfalls keinen Bluescreen wie AVG seit dem neustem Update^^


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Dezember 2010)

Der macht mir schon wieder angst... 
<-- hat jetzt AVG :s


----------



## fL!nT (5. Dezember 2010)

G Data Internet Security 2011 und sehr zufrieden!


----------



## icon (9. Dezember 2010)

also ich habe mich jetzt nach langer überlegung für Trend Micro entschieden. Ich hab nun seit zwei Jahren Kaspersky drauf. Die Software hat mich zwar schon mehrfach vor Bedrohungen geschützt, aber sie wird immer penetranter. Immer wenn ich den Rechner an mache updates es sich kaputt und lastet mal hier nichts dir nichts 3 GHz ne viertel Stunde aus. Und der Modus für Spiele funktioniert bei mir auch nicht wirklich.
Von Trend Micro hatte ich Jahre lang ein Hardwarefirewall und war sehr zu frieden. Auch die Homecalls wo man den Rechner über das Internet untersuchen kann hat mir schon mehrfach geholfen.


----------



## Sash (9. Dezember 2010)

norton internet sec 2011, müßte morgen ankommen, aber die 2010 läuft noch 2w.


----------



## b14ckj4ck (9. Dezember 2010)

[x] Kaspersky, 
wie auch dieses Jahr, bin mit KIS sehr zufrieden.

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## christian150488 (9. Dezember 2010)

Gdate

bin seit langem damit zufrieden


----------



## harry_amd (9. Dezember 2010)

[x] Andere (Microsoft Essentials)


----------



## TroyAnner (9. Dezember 2010)

[x] für mich bleibt es McAfee. Hat mir bisher immer gute Dienste geleistet und ist nicht aufdringlich.


----------



## Predi (9. Dezember 2010)

[x] Kaspersky

Wie immer...


----------



## Opheliac (9. Dezember 2010)

[X] Kaspersky


----------



## lord-elveon (11. Dezember 2010)

[x] andere

BitDefender


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Dezember 2010)

[X]Avira

Bisher nie was passiert, stabil und kostenlos.


----------



## RapToX (13. Dezember 2010)

[x] hab mich noch nicht entschieden

die letzten jahre hatte ich eigentlich immer bitdefender im einsatz. bin nun am überlegen, ob ich jetzt mal gdata internet security ausprobiere.
sollte mich langsam mal entscheiden, meine aktuelle lizenz läuft nur noch eine woche^^


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Dezember 2010)

[x] Andere

MSE
Stabil und keine Werbung.
Total Kostensparend.


----------

